# Pinhole trim for Halo H7ICT



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.haloltg.com/common/brand...nlighting: 6" Incandescent H7 Family&id=11427


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.cooperlighting.com/specfiles/pdf/Halo/ADV042506_H7Opentrims.pdf


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

